# Cascade circuit



## Ajscott552 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey guys I'm really struggling and was wondering if someone could draw/sketch me up a rough pneumatic cascade circuit to help me get my head around it. It is a clamp, punch and eject system 3 cylinders, no electronics. A+ B+, B- A-, C+ C- I think. It needs to have a single/ auto start and is to be interlocked by a guard. The single start needs to be safety started and the guard interlock may be bypassed for adjustment during its operation. The punch requires a 1 second dwell time. The parts are fed via a magazine which requires an indicator when there are no more parts to be punched and an indicator when the part has been ejected. Punch and clamp require flow control.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Your best bet is control manifold from clippard pneumatics. They have the best set ups when it comes to all pneumatic control systems.


----------

